# Do You Guys Talk to Your Bettas in Your Baby Voices?



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I pass by Scout's tank, and he comes to greet me. So I crouch down, and- "Hey BeeBee! Whatchu doin'? Huh? You playin' in your log? Huh? Aw, you're so cuuuuute! "

Lol, I'm such a fool.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I used to actively do so until I was told they only hear vibrations from sounds we produced rather than words. I still do it but just because I feel like talking that way, not because I want them to be more attuned to my voice as with my dogs, hammies and rabbits.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

That's pretty neat!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

I do sometimes lol, but I mostly pucker my lips and air kiss the tank :lol:, not actually kissing the glass, but kissing the air near them, Rocket likes it, but Comet gets scared and torpedos to the back of the tank :lol:, I know that's weird, but lol I cant stop doing it for some reason :lol:.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

I admit it. I know he can't hear me, but I do it anyway. I can't help but go "Look at your little face! Who's a cute fish?" when I go up to feed him lol


----------



## Gingerheart (Jul 17, 2014)

When I pass by Buddy's tank I always stop and say....
"Hi! Buddy, awe you're so cute and stare at him for like 5 minutes he looks at me awkwardly. Haha he's so adorable.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

It's funny though. It's like they're kids- you just wanna hug 'em when they're that cute


----------



## Varmint (Apr 10, 2014)

I sing to them. They love it. (Probably because they can't really hear me sing!)


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Varmint said:


> I sing to them. They love it. (Probably because they can't really hear me sing!)


Aw come on, surely you're not that bad, lol


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

:lol:

Yes I have to say that I do sometimes.


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

I talk to all my animals in baby voice. Drives my flatmates nuts.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, I'll admit I'm guilty of this  My betta Wormy also seems to really respond when I just smile at him. If I'm just looking at the tank he will come and stare at me, but when I smile at him he just goes nuts and does his wiggle dance. Sometime in the past few months I've had him he must have learned to associate smiling with good things? It's cute anyway!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

no... I never talk to my bettas in baby voices... :roll: hehehe


----------



## GreenEnvy (Apr 27, 2014)

When I greet Oliver I usually say "Ollllliiiiverrrr!" in a higher-pitched voice. When he comes up to the front of the tank, I give him kisses without touching the glass, but he still backs up a bit as if to say "mooooommmm, no kisses!" My family thinks I'm weird whenever they come visit me.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

GreenEnvy said:


> When I greet Oliver I usually say "Ollllliiiiverrrr!" in a higher-pitched voice. When he comes up to the front of the tank, I give him kisses without touching the glass, but he still backs up a bit as if to say "mooooommmm, no kisses!" My family thinks I'm weird whenever they come visit me.


 I do the same thing :lol:


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I use my "doggie" voice - lol


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Alaura123 said:


> I do sometimes lol, but I mostly pucker my lips and air kiss the tank :lol:, not actually kissing the glass, but kissing the air near them


Thank gods I'm not the only one who does this. I talk to all mine in way cute baby voice. Gadreal hates it, he'll just give this look and go behind his plants... Esmeralda and Sherlock just wriggle a lot, like they almost always do. Silly fish.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Glad I'm not the only person who talks to my betta like he's a baby.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sometimes I do, and sometimes I find myself yelling at them if they are being naughty.


----------



## Jen9234 (Aug 10, 2014)

I talk to all my animal's in a high pitched baby voice. Fishy wishy, doggy woggy, puddy wuddy cat... I regret nothing.


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

I feel like every animal lover does this.  I kiss my fingers and then I stick my finger close to the water surface and my bettas will "Kiss" my finger goodnight. NO I'M NOT WEIRD. xD I also frequently talk to them in high pitch baby voices. My boyfriend always gives me crap about it... One day I jokingly told my boyfriend I tell my fish goodnight stories and he completely beileved me.. -__- #fishloverproblems


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I baby talk to my cat because he actually enjoys it, but I talk normally to my fish.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

To be honest, I don't use a baby voice ever. I can be talking to a real baby and still speak like I know how to talk. 

But with that being said, I talk to my betta everyday. I just use my normal speaking voice when I do. I even talk to my plant every once in a while. I may need more friends. XD


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I do that only with my boy Leo. My two girls, Summer and Scarlett, I don't do it with. I always say to Leo when I go up to his tank "Hey Mr. Grumpy Gills. How is the grumpy little fish doin'?". When I say hey Mr. Grumpy Gills, I always sound like Dory from Finding Nemo.


----------



## ZignSu (Aug 15, 2014)

I think I talk to my betta more than I talk to my cats  In a baby voice? Definitely!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## sweetsura (Aug 19, 2014)

I totally talk to Sven in a baby voice. Then I make kissy sounds and he comes right over to the glass, mushes himself against it, and gives me kisses back! ^_^


----------



## MrTurbochargedSidefins (Apr 25, 2014)

The human calls me MrTurbochargedSidefins. Nuff said!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I only use baby voices on Scout ^-^
With my cat, I always say in a hissing accent, "Khajiit has done nothing! Khajiit is innocent of this crime!" Because It's from TES V: Skyrim.(There's a cat like people race called khajiits-most of them are criminals.) 
I talk to my dog normal. 

I'm a total nerdy fool. XD


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

my cousins cat is named khajiit!xD gotta love syrim!...i always just stick my toung out at my bettasxD haha


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> my cousins cat is named khajiit!xD gotta love syrim!...i always just stick my toung out at my bettasxD haha


Oh my gods! Another Skyrim Fan! Finally I'm not alone....(Other than my best friend) If you have a facebook, I would suggest liking www.facebook.com/ulfricsguard (My skyrim page)


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I don't even talk to babies in baby voices. 

I will talk to my fish, usually berating them for not seeing food. I threaten them and tell them if they don't like the food they are getting it's back in the dirty cup I got them in. Or if they don't like something it's back to Petco. 

They are spoiled, each gets a planted 10 gallon aquarium. Heated, filtered, 2 water changes a week, the best food, etc.

I take better care of my fish than ALL of the people I know take care of their dogs. So if I wanna talk to them like Gunnery Sgt. Hartman from Full Metal Jacket I will. (I don't really, the worse thing I call them is knuckleheads)

Besides, I'm from Philadelphia. It's genetically impossible to talk in a baby voice. And my fishies better get used to negativity, The Phils stink this year and the Iggles are starting up soon.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I am....guilty of talking to my bettas in a "baby tone". It's definitely more high-pitched than my usual tone at least. Not a true baby talk more of just, higher, softer sweeter tone. Cause I'm an alto singer, I don't exactly have a high, sweet voice. Usually it's just repetitive calling of their name (ie MakoMako, Vincey Vince, NatoNatos, Pina Butt/PinaPina, etc. because they've learned that vibration means that I'm there and likely to give them food. Plus they come to see me and respond to me with wiggles or in the case of boy Mako, "snuggles". I have a chair next to his tank so I can sit and watch him. I often lean my face on the glass and just watch. For the last week he's come up to my face and rested on the gravel/glass where my cheek is just looking at me. It really makes me smile.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I only talk to my gerbils in a baby voice! :3

My betta Hashirama I talk to in a normal voice, I don't why I just feel like he'd jump out of his and smack me if I didn't!X3


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

I talk to my Betta fish Prince all the time, and tell him how pretty he is. He loves attention! And my older sister calls me weird for talking to animals.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I talk to Rakki in a mostly normal voice, but I call him silly things like Fishface and Dorkfish. When I come home after work I'll go over to his tank and ask him, "How's my Rakki Fish?" I do scold him when he decides to "trim" his tail, but otherwise I just tell him how pretty and funny he is.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

*Sniffs and wipes away tear*
I love you people
I feel like less a freak when I come here. Better stress reliever then a day at the spa! (I've never been to a spa but I can only imagine)
Eh? It's like home here ;-;


----------

